# Strawberry 12/13



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Arrived at 11:30, air temp was 30 degrees but sunny. Driving through Heber Valley was foggy.

Fished south of the Ladders. Did not drive down the road where the marina is so I don't know the status of some of the bays on the west side of the lake. The rest of the lake is ice free. One person was on a toon, I think he launched from the ladders. Did not see any boats.

Started out using power bait (two pole permit) and the other a tube jig tipped with a crawler. Nothing on either one. Tried black wooly bugger, nothing. Tried Lucky Craft, nothing. Tried worm on the bottom, viola, first fish of the day 23 1/2 inch Rainbow very very fat, guessing around 5lbs. Charged battery on camera but left it at home. Missed some light bites but picked up 2 more bows, one about 10 inches the other about 14. It started getting cloudy about 2pm and the wind blew a little other than that is was a nice warm day. When we left the temp on the truck said 45 degrees.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report Crow, I was supposed to go this past weekend, but had to many things built up that needed attention. Gonna try this upcoming sat.


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

were there any ducks flying?


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

I saw one small flock of about 6 flying from north to south about telephone pole high in the middle of the lake. Saw a few sitting in various places while driving but not many.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't wait for it to freeze over


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Where are all the cuts? I've fished the berry a lot in years past and it seems like 95% of the fish you catch are Cutts? I've probably fished it this year 6 times and I bet I have only caught a handful of cutts compared to lots of rainbows. I'm not complaining by any means the rainbows fight harder and the funny thing is when I use to always catch cutts I'de always moan about not catching any rainbows. Now I'm catching "mostly" planter rainbows I would like to catch a long skinny cutthroat ha ha. Where are they?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Ladders area has always been more of a rainbow spot for me in the past, so it's not surprising for me to see them there. At the Soldier Creek Dam though, I usually catch a pretty mixed bag of 16 inch bows and 20 inch cutts with the odd slot buster.


----------

